# GoPro HD Helmet Hero Review



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

Got a GoPro a while back. Im really excited about using this camera to film a lot of my action shots and pov angles while hunting this year. Also going to be using it do to some time lapse stuff like when thunderstorms come in and sunset time lapse.


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

lol, cool i thought you are in collage.


----------

